# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  lcd tv bluesky 20" δεν κραταει μνημες

## freecom

lcd tv bluesky lc20hc 20" 10 ετων

δεν μπορει να αποθηκευσει μνημες...αλλα ουτε και ρυθμισεις

επανω στην πλακετα του tuner.....(ειναι ξεχωριστα απο την mainboard)

διπλα στον επεξεργαστη εχει 2 μνημες 74hc123d

αν τις αλλαξω λετε να στρωσει ?

η.....θελει software update ?


υ.γ. εχω κανει ενα reset απο το service menu χωρις αποτελεσμα
και ολοι οι πυκνωτες γυρω απο τον επεξεργαστη και τις μνημες ειναι οκ
οπως επισης και ολες οι τασεις

----------


## sotron1

Κάτι δεν μας λες καλά, αυτά τα 2 δεν είναι μνήμες. Θα πρέπεινα βρεις το τσιπάκι τις μνήμης.
Τι γνώσεις έχεις πάνω στο θέμα; Είσαι μαθητής, υδραυλικός, ηλεκτρονικός, ηλεκτρολόγος οικοδομών, ηλεκτρολόγος αυτομάτων συστημάτων ,ψυκτικός. Ρωτάω, για να δω τι γνώσις, έχεις για να βοηθήσω.

----------


## freecom

καταρχην θα πω οτι δεν παρεξηγηθηκα με τα λογια σου :Rolleyes: 

εχεις απολυτα δικιο για την ερωτηση σου

λοιπον με μια κλιμακα απο το 1 εως το 10

1) κολαω με κολητηρι και καλαι 2 καλωδια
2) αλλαζω μια ασφαλεια
3)αλλαζω πυκνωτες αντιστασεις
4)μπορω να τσεκαρω αν ειναι οκ.... μια γεφυρα .....ενα mosfet....κανω rebaling σε bga
5)....
6)....
7)....
 :Cool: .....
9)....
10) spιroscfu (το ονομα ειναι τυχαιο....υπαρχουν πολλοι αξιολογοι εδω μεσα


εγω ειμαι στο 4
ανευ πτυχιου 
ερωτευμενος εδω και 20 χρονια....με το κολητηρι μου....το καπασιτομετρο μου....το asr meter μου
....το hot-air μου...το  irda μου
αυτα με το βιογραφικο μου :Biggrin: 

επι του θεματος

νομιζα οτι καθε τσιπακι της μορφης 24c....74c
ειναι μνημες eeprom στις οποιες αποθηκευονται καποια δεδομενα

ετσι και εγω σκεφτηκα οτι σε αυτα τα 2 κομματια 74c η tv αποθηκευει τις μνημες και τις ρυθμισεις της
....τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι μηπως εκει ειναι το software και αμμα τις αλλαξω με αλλες κενες
.....θα εχω πλεον μια ωραια νεκρη lcd ????? :Rolleyes:

----------


## A-tech

> ετσι και εγω σκεφτηκα οτι σε αυτα τα 2 κομματια *74c* η tv αποθηκευει τις μνημες και τις ρυθμισεις της....


Τα 2 IC όπως ανέφερες εξαρχής ήταν *74hc*..., το 74c... είναι άλλο πάλι; Η μνήμη τελικά ποια είναι; Το 74hc123d  είναι πύλες CMOS και χρησιμοποιούνται γενικά ως πολυδονητές για την  παραγωγή παλμών. Πάντως αν βάλεις κενή πρέπει να βρεις τον κώδικα για να  την προγραμματίσεις (ένα αρχείο κατάληξης *.bin*),  διαφορετικά θα ανοίξει αλλά δεν θα κάνει τίποτα άλλο. Εδώ γενικά  υπάρχουν http://elektrotanya.com/ αλλά για το μοντέλο σου μάλλον δεν  κυκλοφορούν ευρέως. Σίγουρα είναι αυτό το μοντέλο; Έψαχνα το service  manual αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ούτε μια φωτογραφία της TV! Εκείνο ίσως  να έχει λίστα με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις που θα πρέπει να γίνουν απο  το χειριστήριο σε λειτουργία service mode, εάν δεν βρεις τον κώδικα για  την μνήμη.

----------


## freecom

πωπω στραβομαρα που εχω.....
εχεις δικιο τα τσιπακια ειναι τα 74hc οπως το αναφερα στο πρωτο μηνυμα
.........και απο την ζαλαδα μου νομιζα οτι ηταν 74c

το κυκλωμα ειναι εδω αναλυτικα
http://www.docin.com/p-3253955.html

αποτι καταλαβα δηλαδη ακομη και αν ο ασχετος βρω ποια ειναι τα τσιπακια της μνημης
και τα αλλαξω με αλλα κενα.....παλι δεν θα κερδισω τιποτα

στο service memu μπενω αλλα δεν εχει καποια επιλογη σχετικα
μονο μια επιλογη για reset vram ειχε (μαλον reset της eeprom ειναι αυτο)

την εκανα αλλα δεν κερδισα κατι

η τv βρισκει καναλια αλλα δεν μπορει να τα αποθηκευσει

τελικα θελει upgrade software ......?
η νεα μνημη και ξαναπερασμα software?
η αλλαγη της μνημης που αφορα μονο τα καναλια ?
(αν ειναι διαφορετικα τα τσιπακια....software και μνημης)

ευχαριστω.....για την προσπαθεια που καταβαλετε για καταλαβετε τα λογια εννος
μισοασχετου

γιατι καλα λενε  η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη απο την αμαθεια :Biggrin:

----------


## sotron1

Τα τσιπάκια αυτά δεν έχουν πρόγραμμα μέσα. Θa πρέπει να κοιτάξεις κάτι σε 24C όχι 74C. 

Παλιά όταν άλλαζα την μνήμη, το συγκεκριμένο τσιπάκι, δεν χρειαζόταν να το προγραμματίσω, το μόνο που έκανα είναι ότι πέρναγα τις ρυθμίσεις ξανά, από την αρχή, όπως κανάλια, φωτεινότητα, ήχος κλπ. Να το αλλάξεις δεν παθαίνει τίποτα η TV.
Τα τσιπάκι αυτό έχει τις ρυθμίσεις, όχι το κύριο πρόγραμμα τις TV.

----------


## spiroscfu

Κώστα αν ποιο πάνω εννοούσες εμένα, έχεις πέσει έξω στο 4 με 5 είμαι και εγώ.

Τώρα σχετικά με την μνήμη, επί το πλείστον έχουν μια μεγαλούτσικη flash(μεγάλο chip δηλ) για το firmware, και μια σειριακή 8πινη (κάτι σε 24Cxx, 24LCxx, 24xxx) για τις ρυθμίσεις κανάλια κα. που αποθηκεύονται από τον χρήστη.

Στην θέση σου θα άλλαζα πρώτα την eeprom (8πινη) και μετά "αν το βρεις" software upgrade.

----------


## klik

Είναι και τα 93c,25c σειριακές eeprom, όχι μόνο τα 24c.
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει καμιά κρυμμένη μπαταρία λιθίου; (αν και έχω χρόνια να δω μπαταρία σε tv).

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν είπα πως σειριακές είναι μόνο η 24χχχ απλά εγώ αυτές βλέπω συνέχεια σε αρκετές tv, μπαταρία δεν νομίζω klik και αν έχει θα είναι για κανά rtc.

----------


## freecom

ασε τα σαπια σπυρο......αν εισαι εσυ στο 4 εγω ειμαι στο υπογειο στο -4

ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια

μαλλον την βρηκα την μημη

βλεπωντας το service manual 
www.docin.com/p-3253955.html
σελιδα 5

η μονη μνημη που βλεπω ειναι η am29lv800 

αυτη πρεπει να ειναι για τα καναλια και τις ρυθμισεις

το software πρεπει να το εχει αποθηκευμενο μεσα στο τσιπακι του επεξεργαστη
pw1306


και παλι ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια στο παραστρατημα μου (στραβωμαρα μου) :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

Λογικά αυτή είναι για το firmware, κάπου θα έχει και μια μικρή (μάλλον smd) με 8 πόδια.


κάτι σε τέτοιο STMicroelectronics-M24C32-WMN6P.jpg

----------


## klik

το τσιπάκι που λες έχει το firmware (πρόγραμμα επεξεργαστη) όπως αναφέρει και η σελίδα 10.
 Φυσικά μπορεί να περιέχει και τα αποθηκευμένα κανάλια, αλλά αν το αφαιρέσεις δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις πρόγραμμα με τη σειριακή. (Είναι χωρισμένη σε σελίδες που μπορεί να γράφονται σβήνουν ανεξάρτητα η μια απο την αλλη).
Ίσως πρέπει να το διαβάσεις σε εξωτερικό programmer και να μεταφέρεις τα δεδομένα σε νεο τσιπάκι.
Εχεις κοιτάξει μήπως ο μικροεπεξεργαστης έχει ενσωματωμένη eeprom?

----------


## freecom

το μυστηριο λυθηκε......κατω απο μια θωρακιση
ηταν κρημενη μια 24c16a για τις μνημες
και μια 39vf800a για το firmware


αλλαξα την 24c και ολα οκ
ευχαριστω ολους

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε αυτήν συνήθως αποθηκεύονται και τα δεδομένα του service mode, για να δουλέψει σωστά μπορεί να χρειαστείς να τα περάσεις χειροκίνητα.





> Φυσικά μπορεί να περιέχει και τα αποθηκευμένα κανάλια,


Σε  όποιες τηλεοράσεις έχω δεί καμιά δεν γράφει τα δεδομένα του χρήστη στην  flash (θα πρέπει ή να διαβάσει ή να σβήσει ολόκληρο block για αυτήν την  δουλεία), μπορεί όμως και να το κάνει αφού πρώτα έχει αποθηκεύσει τα  δεδομένα της σελίδας σε μια ram ή eeprom.
Για αυτό το λόγο νομίζω πως υπάρχει και από μια σειριακή eeprom σε κάθε συσκευή, που μάλλον *αν* υπάρχει ram δεν θα έχει eeprom (θα μπορούσε να τα γράφει κατευθείαν στην flash).

edit:
θα μου πεις όμως γιατί δεν αντιγράφει τα δεδομένα της σε μιαν άλλη σελίδα και να τα κάνει copy από εκεί, 
μπορεί μάλλον για μεγαλήτερη διάρκεια στον χρόνο "αξιοπιστία".

----------


## sotron1

> το μυστηριο λυθηκε......κατω απο μια θωρακιση
> ηταν κρημενη μια 24c16a για τις μνημες
> και μια 39vf800a για το firmware
> 
> 
> αλλαξα την 24c και ολα οκ
> ευχαριστω ολους



 Στο manual δεν φαίνεται το τσιπάκι. Αλλά αφού τέλος, όλα καλά.

----------


## klik

> .... θα μου πεις όμως γιατί δεν αντιγράφει τα δεδομένα της σε μιαν άλλη σελίδα και να τα κάνει copy από εκεί, 
> μπορεί μάλλον για μεγαλήτερη διάρκεια στον χρόνο "αξιοπιστία".


η αντοχη δεν ξερω πόσο κρισιμη ειναι πια, αφου πολλές flash λένε 100.000 φορές επανεγγραφή (πριν 20 χρόνια σε κάτι citizen swift 24 έλεγε ότι η eeprom άντεχε 100 επανεγγραφές μονο).

----------

